# NASCAR Tjet 2010-11 season finally!!!



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Last nights NASCAR Tjet season finally was a "sizzler" literally. Air temperatures pushing 85 degrees made for hot cars and hot drivers. Bill.T was heading into the race with a 1 lap lead over Bryan.K and 10 laps over Bill.H who was in third place. Jamie .N came home with the win! But the BIG winner that night was Bryan.K. He took home the NASCAR trophy and $40.00 big ones for his efforts. Bill.T finish the season in second getting a ribbon and $30.00 bucks and third went to Bill.H, ribbon and $20.00. Seventh place "booby prize" went to Jamie.N and $10.00. It was a good first season and thanks to the drivers who participated in the season. I will post pictures of the last race when I get them. If there is anybody interested in competing in next seasons series drop me a PM and I can give you more info.
Thank you and goodnight.....:wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Updated NASCAR series championship pictures*

Finally got the pictures back. Enjoy!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*More pictures.....*

3rd, 2nd, 1st place winners! 
Group picture of the winners!


----------

